# 2006 altima sl intermittent starting



## ckolar (Dec 28, 2013)

When trying to start car, Put key in and turn "nothing", shake steering wheel and try again "starts fine". It is random and the shake steering wheel works every time. I need to get this figured out before it fails all the way. Any ideas or similar probs. Thanks for any suggestions. chris


----------



## jonboy32818 (Apr 30, 2014)

Running into the exact same problem, intermittent starting, shake steering wheel then it will fire up like nothing happened. 2006 model as well, anyone else dealing with this?


----------

